# Best/Cheapest source for Enclosures?



## ~nick~ (Oct 9, 2021)

Before I make this order of 1300 USD for 100 125B and 100 1590XX enclosures, from alibaba through a sketchy paypal bank transfer separate from the alibaba site.. (that's a concern all in it's own. please advise me on this as well) I would like to know if there are better options.

Can ya help a brutha out y'all? 

FYI 520 USD is a shipping fee of 48kg and 12 day shipping UPS Express. seems steep.

After getting this estimate, I'm almost ready to just make my own enclosures out of fiberglass and molds. Might be fun.

Tips, advice, ideas.. are all welcome!


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Oct 9, 2021)

Have you approached Tayda for a bulk deal?


----------



## music6000 (Oct 9, 2021)

TRY TAYDA!!!


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 9, 2021)

Even without a bulk deal tayda are the cheapest that I have come across.


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 9, 2021)

HAWKUSA is pretty good for HAMMOND! (but only if you're in the US, 'cause import duties, shipping …)

Here's my notes on various other sources for HAMMOND enclosures (in HK$, so you'll have to convert back to US$).

Looper/switcher-sized
Hammond 1411WU, 1411TU

HKEN.RS-ONLINE.com
TOO EXPENSIVE RS IS!
1590A HK$58.26 ea
1590ABK 70.46

1590B HK$66.08 ea

1590BBK HK$81.74 ea
1590BRD "           "


1590G 69.53 ea

1590BB HK$83.34

1590N1 HK$95.54

1590D HK$170.78

1590DD HK$147.56



DIGIKEY

1590B colour HK$73.35 (red, blue orange, purple, yellow, green, light grey)



1590BB colour HK$93.54 


TRPCGR 109.73


MOUSER

1590B black is 73.08 as is orange. Mouser wins by pennies over Digikey on this one... and others?...

1590N1 
    qty    Price 1:    HK$85.41 5:    HK$80.42 10:    HK$75.36 25:    HK$69.95


1590A 10 HK$463

1590B  10 HK$525.50

1590N1 10 HK$753.60

1590BB 10 HK$657.30

= 2399.4 NOT INCLUDING THE TRP and miscellaneous

1590P1          6"        3.2"        2"
1032L          9.75"        2.6"        2"
1590TPRC
1590TPRB





			http://daier.gmc.globalmarket.com/products/details/1032l-hammond-long-die-cast-enclosure-guitar-effects-pedal-9366682.html


----------



## Stickman393 (Oct 10, 2021)

Tayda enclosures are very good.  Shipping is absurdly reasonable (for me at least, hailing from west coast USA.)


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 10, 2021)

Stickman393 said:


> View attachment 16863
> 
> Tayda enclosures are very good.  Shipping is absurdly reasonable (for me at least, hailing from west coast USA.)



Starting a business, are we? 😉


----------



## Paradox916 (Oct 10, 2021)

Someone got their CNC dialed in🤣


----------



## ~nick~ (Oct 10, 2021)

Stickman393 said:


> View attachment 16863
> 
> Tayda enclosures are very good.  Shipping is absurdly reasonable (for me at least, hailing from west coast USA.)



If we want to get nitty gritty with the costs, how many cans of paint would it take to paint 100 125B cases? 

I mean, versus paying a bit extra for the powder coated cases.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 10, 2021)

~nick~ said:


> If we want to get nitty gritty with the costs, how many cans of paint would it take to paint 100 125B cases?
> 
> I mean, versus paying a bit extra for the powder coated cases.


Tayda has a huge selection of powder coated colors too


----------



## Stickman393 (Oct 10, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> Starting a business, are we? 😉


More like a cult...really.

We are people of the fuzz face.  We're not really interested in the enclosures...we just wanted them to ship in a big box.

Our leader commands it.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Oct 10, 2021)

I would love Tayda to add sparkle finishes and gold to their powdercoat range


----------



## Stickman393 (Oct 10, 2021)

~nick~ said:


> If we want to get nitty gritty with the costs, how many cans of paint would it take to paint 100 125B cases?
> 
> I mean, versus paying a bit extra for the powder coated cases.



Tayda does powder coat for about $0.50 a pop IIRC...so, an extra hundy on top for that.

Certainly works out in material & time vs a one-man-operation painting a ton of enclosures.  Hard to get their QC in a one man op too.


----------



## ~nick~ (Oct 10, 2021)

Stickman393 said:


> Tayda does powder coat for about $0.50 a pop IIRC...so, an extra hundy on top for that.
> 
> Certainly works out in material & time vs a one-man-operation painting a ton of enclosures.  Hard to get their QC in a one man op too.



This is so true. taking the time and space to paint a bunch of enclosures flawlessly is definitely worth 50 cents a pop to not have that headache. Unless you wanted to do a custom paint job.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 10, 2021)

Considering the quantity you may have to wait a bit for Tayda to spray them all


----------



## wintercept (Oct 11, 2021)

Small Bear has some gloss red 125b for $4.75. 

They also have some powder coated and polished 1590b for $3.75.

I picked up a few of each along with a fairy large order and my shipping was $10.75.


----------



## bowanderror (Oct 11, 2021)

Stickman393 said:


> View attachment 16863
> 
> Tayda enclosures are very good.  Shipping is absurdly reasonable (for me at least, hailing from west coast USA.)


For those kind of quantities, I'd reach out and ask about wholesale pricing before buying on their site. They should be able to give you a volume price break, and maybe even drop-ship cases to you depending on their supplier.


----------

